# M.S.S.A. Tourament report.....



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*M.S.S.A. Tournament report.....*

Fished the MSSA tournament this past weekend with Catfish and our good friend Mike Burgess. The three of us were the main crew but on Fri we were joined by Kristy and on Sun by Chris.

Fri morn started out great with a overcast sky, calm seas and a light breeze. Left the dock in Deale at 5am headed south. We had our 11 rod spread in the water by 6:30 am. Around noon we had our first hook-up with a fat 41 inch 37 lb Rock. After making a turn and heading back to the same area, we boated the second fish. Another fat 40 plus Rock. As there were four of us onboard, we spent the rest of the day trying to get a better fish. Not meat fishing on this trip. We were releasing any fish smaller then 40 inches. 

Sat morn started out with high winds and small craft warnings. We headed out to fight the weather and much to our surprise found it to be very fishable. It was a slow day and we only picked-up one 38 inch fish for the day.

Sun morn started the same as Sat. Small craft warnings and a forecast of high seas and T storms. Still it turned out to be a good day. We had limited out by 11am and back in the slip by noon with four fish. The biggest fish of the day was close to 42 inches and we were releasing 38’s in hope of the bigger fish.

All in all, it was a great time with good company! Were still waiting for the MSSA to post the tournament results. With that said, I’m sure we took 2nd or 3rd place for the money on Fri. As soon as we have results I’ll let you guys know.

*FYI:* As per IGFA rules. All fish are measured from the tip of the nose to the fork of the tail. What does this mean? With a big fish theres a big difference. When we measured the 41 inch fish to the end of the tail. He was 44 ½ inches, that’s 3 ½ inches. For most folks making a report of a 40 inch fish. I’m sorry to break it to you, for a legit fish it’s to the fork!

Again a big thanks to Mike and Catfish for making up a crack team! We need to do this again in the next tournament. Goodluck to all and tightlines……Hat80

*Hat80 fish pic 

Hat80 fish pic 

Mike fish pic 

Mike fish pic 

Kristy fish pic 

Kristy fish pic 

Catman fish pic 

Catman fish pic *


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Wow*

Those are some nice fish. Great job guys! Nice to see P&S represent. You guys look real good in those nice white shrimp boots!!   LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

At times the BS got so deep on the boat you needed the boots. That was definitely three of the best days I've spent fishing. The whole game changes when you're throwing back 39"ers looking for that one big fish which never happened for us. One thing for sure, this years fish are definitely bigger than last years. A 44 1/2"er took top prize $ last year. This year they were throwing them back.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

From what I've heard there were some really large fish being caught. Rumor has it there was one close to 50". Anyway nice catch guys, hope you guys placed.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great report...and better fishin!!!!!!Dang Hat.....ya can fish  ...........

Hat wit all yer money...why don't ya help a brutha out?...ya don't need that money


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The biggest fish*

I can confirm were 50, 51 & 53 inches. With some luck we could still place within the 10 money prizes being offered in the overall tourny. I have my fingers crossed. .....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pretty work guys, but I couldn't help but notice yall boat guys are using the pier trick. Ya know, you catch two fish and have everyone pose with the same fish.....  


J/K Good job guys.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Down boy, bad Dawg!....LOL*

Your right Clay but trolling is team work. One guy runs the boat, one guy reels in the fish and one guy dose the netting. Therefore we all caught the fish. All Kristy had to do was look good and boy did she!

Next, you sure as hell don't think I'm going to pose with a 39 incher when theres a 41 laying there, do ya? Now back to Kristy, sike! Thats a story for another day. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cdog said:


> Pretty work guys, but I couldn't help but notice yall boat guys are using the pier trick. Ya know, you catch two fish and have everyone pose with the same fish.....
> 
> 
> J/K Good job guys. [/QUOTE ]
> ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Nice try guys....*

Ya starting to sound like Bayfisher.....  

But to the heck with that, I wanna hear more about Kristy....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cdog said:


> Ya starting to sound like Bayfisher.....
> 
> But to the heck with that, I wanna hear more about Kristy....


Our fish were reistered with the MSSA so that's a little different than Bayfisher, not bad just different. You've got to talk to Clyde about Kristy. She had her eye on him all day Friday.  

Nothing really special about her, just one of the guys. I guess the biggest difference is her doe brown eyes, olive complexion, long brown hair, perfect teeth, knock out body, cover girl complexion, single, and works out. Just your average hard body...just one of the guys.  

I just had a vision of FLF heading for the airport.  

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

catfish said:


> Our fish were reistered with the MSSA so that's a little different than Bayfisher, not bad just different. You've got to talk to Clyde about Kristy. She had her eye on him all day Friday.
> 
> Nothing really special about her, just one of the guys. I guess the biggest difference is her doe brown eyes, olive complexion, long brown hair, perfect teeth, knock out body, cover girl complexion, single, and works out. Just your average hard body...just one of the guys.
> 
> ...


  SOON! Tell her I will be around in the beginning of June!  Nice fishing guys and girls!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Good job to the guys and gal, seems if nothing else, good three days on the water  , Hat has officially sold out  , and some great company. Me give me sand or give me death!

Thanks for the report.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No boat rods*

hangging in my beach truck. I was just doing research for my moderators job.  After all, you need to keep a fine instrument tuned. The body may be getting up there but the mind is sharp!  

Jay, no hurry for you to get back. I have that one locked down! You don't stand a chanch anyway, Hell, you won't even eat oysters. .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

"....fine tuned instrument"......"mind is sharp"....     ...the R


----------

